# Noob:: BSH Intake--How Do I get the Coupler on the Throtle Body?



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm installing the BSH intake and it appears the silicone coupler is the same size as the throtle body. How do I get the damn thing on? Do I use lube and a mallet or what? OR does it stretch out over it?


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Noob:: BSH Intake--How Do I get the Coupler on the Throtle Body? (Rabbitoid)*

Look:








It's the same size. How is this supposed to fit on there?


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm performing this operation right now! I need Answers!!


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

it stretches over...


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

How do you stretch it? I'm pulling the damn thing as hard as I can!


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

go at it on an angle it slips right over no problem


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Dude, the material is not that stretchy. I've been pushing, pulling, tugging for over an hour. I even used screw drivers and a crowbar to help. I think it may be too small. I think I may have gotten a bad part.
I went at it from an angle got the bottom of it on, but there is not enough stretch to pull the rest of it on. I even lubed it up.










_Modified by Rabbitoid at 11:50 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

leave it in the sun for an hour? should be nice and pliable.
Sometimes you have to do this with new tires, let them warm up a bit before you do anything otherwise they are too brittle and don't really act like rubber.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

I was thinking about heating it up, but I don't want to damage it.


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

Go to auto zone. Get there ones made by specter or some company like that. They come in blue or black. Then contact BSH is it bothers you to much and ask for a replacement.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: (Jettakid18)*

USE SILACONE SPRAY!!! Its a bitch but goes on


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

put it in hot water works with most rubber materials


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

It was a b**** to get on, but if you just keep working with it, it should slip on there. Try heating it up a tad and see if you can get it then.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't remember my silicone part having BSH on it... Maybe they sent you the wrong one.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I have the wrong piece. The throttle body and intake tube is 3" in diameter, the piece is 2.875". I tried heating it hot water and using silicone spray. I've spent about 3 hours on this. I compared it with all my friends' CAIs and it obvious this coupler is too small. I guess I'm gonna have to call in the morning. I've sent an email last night but still no response.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

they will answer.
i vouch for them.








meaning... i like em a lot as a compnay, i am pretty sure they will answer and help you as much as possible/plausible...!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Looks like you got the right one there bud, its a tight squeeze for a reason....


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (timmiller05)*

That's the right coupler, same one we have sent out for years. Lots of good advice in this thread, not much else to add.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you have to stretch it... thats the right piece... elbow grease!!!


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

The material on mine doesn't stretch and it's smaller than 3" in diameter. Couldn't do it, even with 2 people helping. Had to go get a 3rd party coupler. I got it installed sans the BSH coupler. It was a BITCH! but i did it.
I like it. The Engine really growls now. I definitely feel it pulling a bit harder and it revs quicker.
Thanks Vortexers for your help!


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_The material on mine doesn't stretch and it's smaller than 3" in diameter. Couldn't do it, even with 2 people helping. Had to go get a 3rd party coupler. I got it installed sans the BSH coupler. It was a BITCH! but i did it.
I like it. The Engine really growls now. I definitely feel it pulling a bit harder and it revs quicker.
Thanks Vortexers for your help!

Exact same thing happened to me today dude. No way in the world was the coupler going to stretch as much as it needed to in order to fit over the throttle body. I did the same thing, got a nice coupler and mounted up MUCH better. 
Just wanted to share my .02. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (cflrabbit)*

I was just about to buy one these, but I probably won't until the vendor recognizes and fixes the issue. You should not have to go out and buy parts to complete the job.


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Exactly the same story as above. If 3 hours of work won't get it on, idk what will...also not buying one until vendor fixes the issue...if not, weapon R it is!


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i have installed three of these...the last one a week ago and I have never had an issue


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: (rabbitransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_I was just about to buy one these, but I probably won't until the vendor recognizes and fixes the issue. You should not have to go out and buy parts to complete the job. 

Took me 5 minutes to get the silicone sleeve on, there is no issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DRedman45)*

I too have installed quite a few 2.5 intakes. this is nothing that I couldn't overcome with a little lube and elbow grease.
I sure hope that a tight coupler would hold anyone back from getting such a fun intake.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The concern is perhaps your tubing vendor has changed tolerances without telling you and that it is indeed now too tight to install. 
One way to approach this kind of situation is to tell the public that you'll pull one out of the latest batch of inventory and measure it up. That way you show a willingness to be proactive and just not dismiss the compliant as invalid.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

When I got my intake from NLS, they had just got a shipment in. The mount was bent on one of the tubes, and the kit of 4 intakes only had one set of hardware. It wouldn't surprise me if they sent the wrong silicone tube. Especially since mine doesn't have BSH stamped on it...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_The concern is perhaps your tubing vendor has changed tolerances without telling you and that it is indeed now too tight to install. 
One way to approach this kind of situation is to tell the public that you'll pull one out of the latest batch of inventory and measure it up. That way you show a willingness to be proactive and just not dismiss the compliant as invalid. 

Don't know who he bought his through, but bought mine from BSH directly about a month ago with no problems. Just my .02 thrown in.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitransit)*

Thanks for the tip. I suppose I could have mentioned that I did pull out the calipers and measure 5 random couplers out of the bin 5 hours before this thread was made when the OP called in. I wasn't trying to be dismissive or argumentative towards the OP, my goal here is not to make waves, but be there to help. 
OP if you are still having problems, feel free to send me an IM. If you want to send me your phone # I can call you this weekend or you can wait and call me at the shop on Monday.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I got it installed. It's no big deal. Everything is running fine. It was a little annoying to have to get another coupler, but I wanted to get done asap. I am enjoying my CEL-free CAI and loving the engine growl. Youtube videos don't do it justice. I look forward to getting future BSH products (provided they come come with the right pieces lol). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the tips. I am new to this sort of thing and vwvortex helps a lot.


----------

